# I’m such a Christmas Elf 😂



## Ronni (Dec 21, 2020)

I’m always wrapping gifts for clients over Christmas!!  I love wrapping!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 21, 2020)

where's mine? lol!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

Those are beautiful, Ronni.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> where's mine? lol!


I know which one is yours, but I'm not saying.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 21, 2020)

you know when i was a kid my poor parents knew i loved barbie dolls and they tried everything to disguise the packages but all i had to do was shake it just a little and i knew before i even got the box open. used to tick my mom off to no end. lol!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> you know when i was a kid my poor parents knew i loved barbie dolls and they tried everything to disguise the packages but all i had to do was shake it just a little and i knew before i even got the box open. used to tick my mom off to no end. lol!


Well then, you know which one is yours. Dang!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 21, 2020)

You don't put traditional bows on gifts, Ronni?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2020)

@Ronni they are to pretty to open. 
I'm not a very good wrapper. Mine have so much tape on them people know they came from me even without a tag.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 21, 2020)

Love your wrapping talent..........

Might do a little bragging........i as well love wrapping and decorating.
Worked in a jewellery and gift/china retail........i let my imagination go wild.......especially those " Diamond Surprises "


----------



## Ronni (Dec 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You don't put traditional bows on gifts, Ronni?


@Aunt Marg not usually, not for my clients anyway. Sometimes I’ll add little Christmas ornaments,or a holly sprig, big jingle bell, that kind of thing to the packages along with the ribbon, just depending on what the client wants. It takes time, but they’re paying me for nicely wrapped gifts so I make sure I deliver!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

Ronni said:


> @Aunt Marg not usually, not for my clients anyway. Sometimes I’ll add little Christmas ornaments,or a holly sprig, big jingle bell, that kind of thing to the packages along with the ribbon, just depending on what the client wants. It takes time, but they’re paying me for nicely wrapped gifts so I make sure I deliver!


They do look very nice.

I'm surprised at how many people I know that absolutely loathe gift wrapping, yet I find it soothing, almost calming.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 22, 2020)

More wrapped presents .. lotta kids so gift wrapping is more about quantity than quality as per the parents!


----------

